# Band Tying Jig



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

A Band Tying Jig ive been working on .

This will make thing so much easier .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Very well made, I like it.*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very well made !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

